# Advent recovery options



## TheAngryDuck (Apr 13, 2007)

*4 months and it is broken *

About a week ago my Advent 7111 Notebook stalled suddenly while playing music and i had to shut it down by holding the power button. 
Later i turned it on and it came up with several options (start normally, safe mode etc) but whichever one i choose it always comes up with a BSOD saying UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME 

the laptop did not come with a recovery disc. i took it into PC world and the tech guys said i should try pressing F10 or F11 becuase the recovery console is hidden on the machine. But this does not work. does anyone know how i can activate the recovery console for it? :sigh: :sigh:


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

*Re: 4 months and it is broken *

hi angry duck!!, when you said you took the pc into pc world, is this where you purchased the pc? If it is they should be familiar with the recovery process for the pc, if its not then ask the company you brought it from


----------



## TheAngryDuck (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: 4 months and it is broken *

well it was bought for me for Xmas (then i paid off most off it) from PC world. i tried finding an Advent website or such so i could find how to activate the recovery console, but there didn't seem to be one (if there is it is buried among about 20 pages of google).

if anyone is familar with the model (Advent 7111 Notebook) and has experienced this problem please tell me if you found the solution, it is very frustrating because i took all the stuff from the old computer onto my notebook. :upset:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: 4 months and it is broken *

check if you can see the hard drive listed in the bios


----------



## TheAngryDuck (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: 4 months and it is broken *

i can, it is all there and so on, the computer just cant see it or something. I have spoken to a programmer friend of mine and the tech guys at PC world, both say i should try to use the recovery console, so i need to know how to get into it. apparently no disc is needed because there is a button i can press to find the recovery options, but i do not know which button this is. can anyone who knows lots about Advent 7111 or recovery consoles help?


----------



## TheAngryDuck (Apr 13, 2007)

sorry, i dont mean to double post about the same subject but i think i wasnt explaining well on my first one, so im starting again.

I looked above at 'laptop recovery instructions' but it didn't list the Advent Notebook recovery instructions. I think all i need to do to fix my problem is to use the recovery options, but i do not know how to access the console.

If anyone can please please tell me how to activate the recovery procedure, can you post. ray: 

This problem is so frustrating :upset: because i know what i need to do, i just dont know how to do it


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

It's been years since I had an advent, and from memory they supplied rescue disks with an instruction book on what to do, have you not got any of this ?
I know newer systems seem to of gone over to a hidden partition with everything stored in there, is that what has happened for you maybe ?

Without physically seeing it I can only guess being so long since I had mine, so what I suggest is as your system boots watch the screen, some systems flash up or show somewhere on the screen press XX to enter the recovery console, otherwise try tapping F8 while booting and see if any of the options there take you into the console, my guess is when you actually get it launched it should be pretty self evident what to do, does any of this help ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: 4 months and it is broken *

found this
Syd Says: 
December 8th, 2006 at 10:11 pm 

LD -You can restore it from System recovery on the start menu or restore during startup.
Either way all new data and software will be lost!!!!!
Read the Caution in step 5

Recovering during startup

Use the following steps to perform a recovery from the hard drive:
1.Backup files from the My Documents folder and from other folders you may have created.
2.Disconnect all connected devices (such as the Personal Media Drive, USB drives, printer, and fax), remove media from drives, and remove any recently added internal hardware. Do not disconnect the monitor, keyboard, mouse, and power cable.
3.Turn on the PC.
4.Just after the first screen appears (the logo screen), press the F10 key repeatedly until a recovery menu appears.
5.Select one of the following procedures, depending on which recovery type you want to perform:
To perform a standard system recovery, click Next, and then click Yes
To perform a destructive recovery, click Advanced, (select Destructive Recovery) and then click Next.
CAUTION: A destructive recovery will format the hard drive. This will delete all the information on the hard drive and reinstall Windows XP Media Edition and the original software that came with the computer. 

6.Read and respond to each window and screen that appears.
After the System Recovery is complete, the PC restarts and continues into Windows setup. Complete the setup screens and wait until the computer finishes the setup.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: 4 months and it is broken *

surely this is a defective device and should be taken in for a warranty repair! I wouldn't do a thing and take it back saying that "this just began to happen! I did nothing!" Play the fool, dont tell them you have pressed the power button etc, just take it back and get them to fix it. If you are in the UK, by law they need to PROVE that your machine is not defective (ie this fault was caused by you). 

Get what you paid for man, and take it in!


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: 4 months and it is broken *

Hi and welcome to TSF. I don't think it's defective. I think the shutdown corrupted some vital nuggets of startup data. Unmountable boot volume is an error contained in the depths of NTLDR, therefore the hard drive IS detected and working. It sounds like your hard drive has some corrupted data in the MBR. If you have a Windows XP CD, you should be able to enter the Recovery Console and run FIXBOOT and FIXMBR. You should be able to use ANY XP CD. Hope this helps!

-Eddie


----------



## TheAngryDuck (Apr 13, 2007)

F8 brings up advanced start up options (none of which work). F10 and F11, recommendied to try from the guys at PC world, make a beeping noise and stop the bar from loadinguntil i realsie it, but apart from that nothing happens. i have tried the other 'F's but they dont do much. perhaps i need to try them with alt or shift on Fn held down?

anyone with a recent advent laptop got any idea what to do?


----------



## TheAngryDuck (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: 4 months and it is broken *

it didnt come with a CD, apparently the recovery console is hidden on the drive itself. i just tried pressing F10 or F11 rapidly or holding them down just after the logo screen but it beeps loudly sometimes and then just comes up with the normal options for startup. i dont know how else i can push the button :4-sulk:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: 4 months and it is broken *



bigfellla said:


> surely this is a defective device and should be taken in for a warranty repair! !


:4-thatsba


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

What you are trying to do is enter the _Windows'_ recovery options. This isn't what you're looking for. Rather, you're searching for the _manufacturer's _recovery options. Those are usually invoked at the manufacturer's splash screen (in your case, Advent) by pressing F11. How new is your machine? Can you specify a model or part number? Some computers don't even come with recovery options; especially older ones. In that case, since you can access the Boot Options Menu, it seems you have a good boot sector; indicating the first signs of a good hard drive. Hence, you should be able to use a regular Windows XP install CD if you have a valid key to use.

-Eddie


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: 4 months and it is broken *

Now, there is a bit of a mixup of terms here. The _recovery console_ is a tool supplied by Microsoft to perform certain operations. This is located on any Windows XP install CD. _Recovery Tools or system recovery_ is something supplied by the manufacturer either on a hidden partition or a recovery CD. Those are designed to completely format your hard drive and bring it back to a factory state. You're looking for the recovery console. Get your hands on someone's install disc and start the computer up off of it. On the very first screen, after it has loaded drivers, don't press enter, but press "r". It will try to read the XP partition and ask you which one to try to recover, then asking for your password, if you have one. In the given command line, type FIXMBR and press enter. After that is complete, type FIXBOOT and press enter. After which, you may type EXIT to shutdown and try starting the computer again. Hope this helps you.

-Eddie


----------



## TheAngryDuck (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: 4 months and it is broken *

ok, thanks. i have a friend who can pronbably lend me a disc. hopefully this will solve the problem


----------



## TheAngryDuck (Apr 13, 2007)

it is an Advent 7111 notebook. i have tried F11 and so on, it stalls the load and makes odd beeps...but i think i may have the answer to the problem IF my friend can lend me a disc. if not though i need to find out the way to get the laptop back to factory state


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: 4 months and it is broken *

get in touch with advent apparantly they are aware of the problem and are sending out disks with no charge,because the recovery partitions do not work


----------



## TheAngryDuck (Apr 13, 2007)

grrr just realised i keep double posting, sorry. does anyone have a contact number for advent? since i cant find the site and there isnt one on the manual i have been wondering how to get in touch.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.adventcomputers.com/


----------



## TheAngryDuck (Apr 13, 2007)

i saw that site on the google search but it didnt seem right, are you sure its the big advent company site?

i also just tried sending them a message just in case and apaprently the message area isnt working :sigh:


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

What country are you in ?
I may be able to find my old Advent stuff if your UK which from memory had a contact number in it, alternately if you got it from Dixon's\Curry's contact them and they should have a valid contact number you can get them on, just a thought.


----------



## TheAngryDuck (Apr 13, 2007)

I am in the UK, and we got it from PC World, perhaps if we need to we can go back and ask them for the number good idea :grin:


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Yep they are a part of Dixon's so should have the same info, but sometimes you can get some right idiots working in there, so if you hit a blank wall with them nip into a Dixon's or Curry's and they should be able to give you a contact.


----------



## TheAngryDuck (Apr 13, 2007)

tell me about it, the only helpful person in PC world every time i have been in there was a TechGuy, and even he didnt know about the fault that there is in the advents. well if i cant find a number by tommorrow ill go into either dixons or currys or wherever, shouldnt be too difficult.


----------



## bijjam.uday (Oct 10, 2009)

here i m posting rapid share link for advent recovary disc 

http://rapidshare.com/files/289285608/advent_recovery_disc.rar


----------

